# المساعدة في تصميم روبوت



## محمدحسكل (6 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية شباب
سأقوم بتصميم روبوت ذاتي التوازن على عجلتين , قمت بالدراسة الميكانيكية والان بدي أسوي الدارة الإلكترونية حيث سأتحكم بالحركة عن طريق المتحكم avr atmel16 
و سأقوم بالدراسة الحساسات والحساسات اللازمة هي tilt sensor,gyroscope sensor,accelemeter sensor فأرجو المساعدة في الحصول عن معلومات كاممة عن هذه الحساسات 

....................وشكراً


----------



## ali alrewashed (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*تكرم عينك*

اخي الحبيب تكرم عينك 
هذه تجربة عملية مع صورة حقيقية ومعظم الحسابات التي تحتاجها موجودة هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/74756997/1f895a0e/exp10.html


----------



## محمدحسكل (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي لكن الملف ما عبتحمل أرجو منك أن تحمله مرة أخرى


----------



## ali alrewashed (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هذه تجربة عملية اجريتها في جامعة مينيسوتا State Space Control Laboratory باستخدام مختبر السيطرة الفضائية واسم التجربة Balancing robot using LEGO Mindstorms NXT
مع كافة الحسابات النظرية وكل ما تحتاج اليه اتمنى ان يساعدك هذا باداء ما مطلوب منك انا ايضا حاضر للمساعدة اذا تحتاج الى مصادر او برامج تساعدك على التنفيذ . اعتقد الملف يعمل بشكل جيد حاول ان تحمله لان موقع المنتدى لايسمح بتحميله هنا فقمت بتحيله على 4shared
مع التحية


----------



## كونترول (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي هدا موقع على كل ماتحتاجه من أجل تصنيع الربوت وهو موقع باللغة الفرنسية 
http://fribotte.free.fr/


----------



## محمدحسكل (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية شباب وادعو الله أن يوفقكم


----------



## amsaad (11 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل رائع ياشباب


----------



## haci farid (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*عمل رائع....................................*


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا كتاب رائع عن الروبوتات :2::78::63:


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/187673_1229372436.zip الجزء الاول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/187673_1229372817.zip الجزء الثاني


----------



## عراقية الاصل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ali alrewashed قال:


> اخي العزيز هذه تجربة عملية اجريتها في جامعة مينيسوتا state space control laboratory باستخدام مختبر السيطرة الفضائية واسم التجربة balancing robot using lego mindstorms nxt


 
ممكن معلومات عن هذا الروبوت وكذلك مبادئ اللغة التي يعتمد عليها


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يستطيع الليجو تنفيذ خوارزمات معقدة في الزمن الحقيقي كتلك المطلوبة لهذا التطبيق؟


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

وهل يدعم الليجو حساسات التسارع والجيروسكوب؟


----------



## mustafamogh (16 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك من كل قلبي


----------

